# Teen pregnant after ‘swimming in pool’



## freshseasons (Jul 17, 2009)

> Magdalena Kwiatkowska's 13-year-old returned to Poland from their holiday expecting a baby.
> 
> Magdalena believes the teenager conceived from stray sperm after taking a dip in the hotel's mixed pool. She is now seeking compensation from the hotel.
> 
> ...




Source

   What is world coming to....i simply cannot believe it..!  Next time are you going to warn people swiming in pool.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL....wt the fuk?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 17, 2009)

Arey ye to Ramayan main bhi hua tha.. remember Hanuman's son... Ask her if "its a boy" then name him Makardhvaj..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Teen pregnant after ‘swimming in pool’*

Dude!!! Look who is teh Source.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 17, 2009)

erm...technically that is not possible at all...sperm cannot stay alive outside even for 5 sec...it usually dies...thats the reason y sperm banks store sperms in cryogenic tubes...its way below freezing point..if u take it out..it dies immediately..so its impossible that a stray sperm could make a girl pregnant...


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 17, 2009)

^^True. 

The girl or the mom or "The Sun" must be bullshitting about it. The girl must have slept with someone and just to not get spanked from her mom she is covering it up now.. lol


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2009)

The mom is bullsh1ting. The moment the hotel gets permission to run tests on the gal everything would be clear.

What is written is highly impossible.

Stray sperm: alive outside for long time; impossible
The gal: was she swimming naked, if not how could sperms enter through her swimming costume?
Suppose it passes through the cloth but how could it enter that deep if u don't force it to go....

Impossible is the word that only comes to my head.







(and yeah, I was getting bored. Finished ma wrk in office but can't leave b4 6:15)


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 17, 2009)

WTF!!! Must be Micheal Phelp's.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 17, 2009)

this is very very strange .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 17, 2009)

The story has been published in The Sun. That newspaper is as reliable as India TV and contains more BS than a cow shed.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Teen pregnant after ‘swimming in pool’*

^ ^ ^

Quote of teh month...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 17, 2009)

I can't stop laughing when i read this news. May be the gal is too shy to tell that she has been with some one. But we can't completely deny that she is innocent... In a world like this anything is possible. But it's only 0.01 chance of it.. ANY way ROFL. Free publicity for the hotel and the gal *www.smileyhut.com/laughing/rofl.gif


----------



## Anorion (Jul 17, 2009)

No way this is possible
Unless Chuck Norris was feeling like taking a dip.


----------



## adi007 (Jul 17, 2009)

BTW was she swimming naked .. how come the sperm went into her ammmm ...? 
Medical terms says sperm cells are good swimmer but not this good


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 17, 2009)

I was thinking who the fu*k is perverted to masturbate publicly in a pool


----------



## x3060 (Jul 17, 2009)

^^+1 truly yes..... that sperm is one hell of a swimmer ..

ridiculous excuses


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 19, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> I was thinking who the fu*k is perverted to masturbate publicly in a pool


 

LOL...HAHAHAHA...nice one...


----------



## Aspire (Jul 19, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> Source
> 
> What is world coming to....i simply cannot believe it..!  Next time are you going to warn people swiming in pool.




You believed this sh!t?

That's not possibles


----------



## Aspire (Jul 19, 2009)

hellknight said:


> Arey ye to Ramayan main bhi hua tha.. remember Hanuman's son... Ask her if "its a boy" then name him Makardhvaj..






Ronnie11 said:


> erm...technically that is not possible at all...sperm cannot stay alive outside even for 5 sec...it usually dies...thats the reason y sperm banks store sperms in cryogenic tubes...its way below freezing point..if u take it out..it dies immediately..so its impossible that a stray sperm could make a girl pregnant...





Ecstasy said:


> ^^True.
> 
> The girl or the mom or "The Sun" must be bullshitting about it. The girl must have slept with someone and just to not get spanked from her mom she is covering it up now.. lol





rhitwick said:


> The mom is bullsh1ting. The moment the hotel gets permission to run tests on the gal everything would be clear.
> 
> What is written is highly impossible.
> 
> ...



That's Right



amitabhishek said:


> WTF!!! Must be Micheal Phelp's.





ajaybc said:


> I was thinking who the fu*k is perverted to masturbate publicly in a pool



 Can't Sperm come out with Urine??
Many ppl urinate and fart in the pools


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm astonished that this news has not been into Indian news channels yet.

Thanks god, if they would have got the news, they would say "mahabarath repeated once again- more details after the break"


----------



## Rahim (Jul 19, 2009)

and dont forget theri tagline "Agar aap yeh news dekh rahe hain to koi bhi Water-Theme_park mein na haayen warna aapki sundar aur sushil ladki maa ban sakti hai"


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 19, 2009)

^ thought writing something similar to that. But pwnt my poor Hindi skills...


----------



## Aspire (Jul 19, 2009)

¡ Pill could use this news in their ads?
Maybe like One should eat an ¡ Pill after coming from a swim?

coz Pregnancy se acha hai pregnancy ko rokna ?


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 19, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Can't Sperm come out with Urine??


Dont know.
My pee ain't white


----------



## sagar.best (Jul 20, 2009)

she should had a nice sex with any guy and is now scared to tell about it... maybe it's like that ... it's really impossible .. how sperm can get into her... for sure she was not naked in pool..

let's ask that girl..  ..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 20, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Can't Sperm come out with Urine??
> Many ppl urinate and fart in the pools


Nope that's not possible either coz Sperms ejaculate with Semen and Semen is a Base on pH scale while Urine is Acid so 2 neutralize each other and that's why old-timers and some people feel itchy-burny feeling while taking a piss right after they ejaculate.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 20, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> and dont forget theri tagline "Agar aap yeh news dekh rahe hain to koi bhi Water-Theme_park mein na haayen warna aapki sundar aur sushil ladki maa ban sakti hai"


 

LOL...dude honestly,join India tv right now...perhaps the most accurate line to describe the case...nice one man..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 20, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Nope that's not possible either coz Sperms ejaculate with Semen and Semen is a Base on pH scale while Urine is Acid so 2 neutralize each other and that's why old-timers and some people feel itchy-burny feeling while taking a piss right after they ejaculate.


 +1..


----------



## Coool (Jul 20, 2009)

No fuk, No pregnant...


----------



## rosemolr (Jul 20, 2009)

nothing to say.. just WTF


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 20, 2009)

Anorion said:


> No way this is possible
> Unless Chuck Norris was feeling like taking a dip.





ajaybc said:


> I was thinking who the fu*k is perverted to masturbate publicly in a pool


another lol 



Kl@w-24 said:


> The story has been published in The Sun. That newspaper is as reliable as India TV and contains more BS than a cow shed.


True. Very true. 

BTW, the girl's pretty daring. I mean, all this that too at 13? Kids are growing up too fast


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 21, 2009)

> BTW, the girl's pretty daring. I mean, all this that too at 13? Kids are growing up too fast



Only in those countries...

Remember that 13 year old dad?


----------



## Coool (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Teen pregnant after ‘swimming in pool’*



vamsikrishna919 said:


> Remember that 13 year old dad?



how can one forget that???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Teen pregnant after ‘swimming in pool’*



vamsikrishna919 said:


> Only in those countries...
> 
> Remember that 13 year old dad?



Not necessarily. These things are kept hushed up here.


----------

